# I posted my story last week...and now my husband wants to...



## jmfabulous (Jan 19, 2011)

Stay separated and "date me".

While that seems like a good plan, we are going on 15 years of marriage. However, he is still refusing counseling after years of verbal abuse and emotional abuse. 

I'm tempted because I love him, but there is a bigger part of me that feels that he is doing this to "keep me" emotionally around. He knows that I'm getting stronger and doing more...There is the logical side and the emotional side...

What would you do?


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Do you WANT to be with him?  Are you happier not seeing him at all? What is it that YOU want? 

I'm separated from my husband and what I want is to stay separated and date on weekends and maybe work our way to the point where we could live with each other. I do NOT want to live together until certain issues are resolved and "dating" would be a good start. 

If it doesn't work for you then you can always stop seeing him.


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

If you want to date him...okay...

if you want to get marriage counseling, then I would tell him that you can date for a month or 2...set boundaries, but then at the end of the set time frame, either we date and go to counseling...or, the dates stop...

sounds like he wants the separation with all the extras from home to go with it...


----------



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

same with me 
wants to date me ,he wants to fall back in love with the fun energetic girl he met 10 years ago.
I'm under such stress because of all this ,with 2 kids under 5 (one being a baby under 1),completely alone and he wants to date me....how am I supposed to be myself i wonder.


----------



## jmfabulous (Jan 19, 2011)

So, I told him he could take me to dinner, and he has to pay.

I told him I am setting boundaries, and no sex. If the purpose is to communicate and connect, nothing physical. 

I'll keep you all posted.


----------

